# Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?



## Gaskarpfen (6. Okt. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Freund von mir hat Anfang September sein Aquarium aufgelöst und mir die zugehörigen Fische für meinen 20.000 l-Teich angeboten. Ich fragte ihn, ob sich diese Tiere problemlos in einem heimischen Gartenteich hältern ließen, und er versicherte mir, sie würden mir keine Probleme bereiten. Erst als ich mich dann informierte, wurde mir klar, was ich da eigentlich in meinen Teich eingeschleppt hatte: Zwei Gefleckte __ Knochenhechte, sechs Pfauenaugen-Buntbarsche und ein sog. Flösselaal. Wie ich hörte, handelt es sich ´besonders bei den Knochenhechten um gefräßige und räuberische Untiere, die meinen Fischbestand (Rotfedern, Goldfische, Goldorfen) erheblich dezimieren könnten. Hat jemand eine Ahnung, wie ich die unerwünschten Tierarten möglichst noch vor dem Winter aus meinem Teich bekomme, bevor sie noch argen Schaden anrichten? Und könnten die Knochenhechte auch für meine beiden Spiegelkarpfen, die ich nun schon seit drei Jahren in meinem Teich hältere, ebenfalls gefährlich werden? 

Schonmal im Voraus, danke für Eure Hilfe.
Gaskarpfen


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Gaskarpfen,

Oskar's sind ja bekanntlich sehr robust. Werden teilweise auch in Gartenteichen (Sommer) gehalten, wo Temperaturen absinken auf 12-14 Grad (alles schon gelesen). Den Winter bei 4 Grad werden Sie aber wohl kaum überleben.. 

__ Knochenhechte haben ein großes Verbreitungsgebiet, dieses auch niedrige Temperaturen vertragen. Um welche Art es sich handelt, wird vermutlich nicht bekannt sein? Kommt auf die Art drauf an (Größenunterschiede).

Die gängige Aquarium Art des Flösselaals wird den Winter bei 4 Grad auch nicht aushalten, einer der wenigen wo es eventuell packen würde wäre der Knochenhecht, was aber auch sehr gering ist.


----------



## Gaskarpfen (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Fabster,
gut, dann bin ich ja mal beruhigt. So weit ich weiß, handelt es sich bei den Knochenhechten um den gefleckten Knochenhecht (Lepistosteus oculatus), aber ich bin mir wie gesagt nicht sicher. Es wäre mir zwar lieber, dass die Viecher meinen Gartenteich vor dem Winter wieder verlassen würden, nicht dass die dann doch überleben und nächstes Jahr im April nur noch zwei vollgefressene __ Hechte in meinem Teich rumlungern, aber wenn du sagst, sie würden das nicht überleben, dann glaube ich das einfach mal. Würdest du mir trotzdem empfehlen, die Teichheizung im Winter auszuschalten, damit die Knochenhecht nicht überleben?
Vielen Dank im Voraus
Gaskarpfen


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo __ Graskarpfen, 
vielleicht findest du ja einen dankbaren Abnehmer...
Wäre doch vielleicht besser, als so?


----------



## Gaskarpfen (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Lotta,
selbstverständlich wäre es das Beste, wenn jemand Anderes die Fische nehmen würde. Nur bleibt die Frage: Wie kriege ich die da wieder raus? Ich hab schon mehrmals versucht sie zu blinkern, aber außer ein paar Sonnenbarschen ist da nichts drangegangen. Hat jemand zufällig eine Idee, die Viecher wieder aus meinem Teich zu bekommen, ohne vor dem Winter noch mal den ganzen Teich ablassen zu müssen und all die anderen Fische verrückt zu machen? 

Danke im Vorraus
Gaskarpfen


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo __ Graskarpfen!
Tote Fische im Teich und dann über den Winter! Hallo, für jeden gesunden Fisch ist der Winter eine Tor-Tour und Du "wartest auf Wasserleichen" !!!!! Ich dachte Deine Teichfische sollen überleben.  
Lotta ihre Idee trifft es genau auf den Punkt.

LG Ron!


----------



## Gaskarpfen (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo samorai,
du hast wohl recht, es ist das Sinnvollste, die Teichheizung dennoch anzulassen, denn durch ein Abschalten würden wohl auch die anderen Fische mit draufgehen. Bleibt die Frage, wie ich die __ Hechte aus dem Teich kriege, aber mir wird schon was einfallen.

Gruß, Gaskarpfen


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo __ Graskarpfen,
(hast du auch noch einen netteren Namen parat, ich denke da immer an so ein großes Fischmaul, wenn ich dich anspreche)
Ich hätte da mal so eine Idee am Rande, oder auch zwei:
Wie wäre es denn , wenn du einen Teil des Wassers ablässt,
 (so als Teichwasserwechsel, vor dem Winter z.B.)
...und dann zu dritt, mit Watthose in den Teich, mit Keschern bewaffnet ...
 dann ganz ruhig , ohne Hektik rauskeschern?
Oder besser noch, mit einem Netz, ganz langsam alle in eine Ecke,
das reduziert ja das Wasservolumen schon heftig.
Dann die nicht gewollten abfangen und beim Zoohändler oder Aquarienladen abgeben


----------



## Patrick K (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo 

wie ich gerade nach gelesen hab kan man die Fische auch Angeln 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Alligator_gar.jpg


Gruss Obs


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Patrick
hier mal einen interessanten Film , 
für den GAS Karpfen.
So könnte es doch vielleicht klappen?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzCCD9Roc8c
Ich wünsche dir und den Fischen, viel Erfolg


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Sabine!
Ich habe den Fehler auch vor 5 min bemerkt! GASkarpfen nicht gleich __ GRASkarpfen! Und noch einen, in Deiner Watthose sollte auf alle Fälle kein Strom drin sein, sonst fühlen sich alle Beteiligten sehr unwohl  , das Ding heißt Wathose. Sei denn Du wolltest Ihn E-Angeln sehr gefühlvoll durch die Blume verklickern.
Wo, wir dann bei Patrick's Idee währen und die finde ich noch am besten ,wenn das Wasser klar ist. Man sieht dann welche Fische anbeissen. In Anbetracht, daß Er in Beitrag 1 alle Fische sterben lassen wollte, ist das Angeln noch daß kleinere Übel.

Noch mal zur Wathose mit Stiefel, die halte ich für überaus gefährlich im Teich,man merkt nichts unter der Sohle( KEIN Tastgefühl), war es ein Stein oder eine Schnecke: auf der ich gerade getreten bin????? Schneckenschalen können sehr scharfkantig sein, was folgt ist ein Totalschaden:

LG Ron!


----------



## lotta (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

ah Ron,
ich dachte Patrick wollte nicht wirklich angeln, 
sondern einen noch größeren Raubfisch(Raubtier) reinschicken
und die Watt / Wat Geschichte ist ja (unabsichtlich) richtig tragikomisch, im nachhinein.
Und das mit den Stiefeln unten dran,
da hast du natürlich Recht,  ich dachte genau darüber auch jedes Mal im Wasser  nach...
allerdings habe ich sie schon oftmals verwendet und alles ist heil geblieben.
Man glaubt gar nicht, wie stabil so ne Folie mit Vlies drunter ist


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

hallo Gaskarpfen,
es ist doch traurig dass man immer gleich alles ermorden will was man unerwünscht ist d.h.die __ Hechte bezahlen mit ihrem Leben für deinen Fehler.
ein Forianer gab mir mal den Tipmit einem netz unten volle Flaschen drann und oben leereund dann in eine Ecke ziehen soll funktionieren.
lG Angelika


----------



## Limnos (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hi

Da hatte der Verkäufer entweder 0 Ahnung oder 0 Skrupel. Aber auch als Käufer sollte man sich nicht zu Spontankäufen hinreißen lassen und nur Fische kaufen, nachdem und über die man sich vorher bei Tante Google oder Wikipedia oder hier im Forum informiert hat.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Patrick K (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo 

du kannst ja mal Blackbird fragen, der hat ja ein entsprechendes Becken 

Gruss Obs


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hi Sabine!
Tragisch- komisch finde ich es nicht, wenn schon denn schon von der heiteren Seite betrachtet, ist doch nicht so schlimm!
Noch mal zum Thema Wathose, ein Schuster kann Dir die Sohle runter schleifen, er sollte aber etwas Erfahrung damit haben.

Hi Angelika!
Ich bilde mir ein, die Aale werden das Problem sein. Die verkriechen sich in jeder noch so kleinen Ecke!

LG Ron!


----------



## Sternenstaub (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hi Ron,
nicht die Aale sind das Problem das liegt wo ganz anders ich kann nicht alles in meinen Teich werfen ohne mich vorher schlau zu machen was passt und was nicht und dann noch denken der Winter wirds schon richten.
In diesem Sinne noch einen schönen Abend.
lG Angelika


----------



## Alfii147 (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo,

überlebt wird der Winter nicht! Inwiefern Teich heizen? Wie heizt du einen 20000 L Teich?
Mich würde doch gerne mal interessieren was der Besitzer zuvor für ein Aquarium gehabt hat, um die Tiere zuhalten. Alleine die Oskar brauchen gute 700 l + um sie vernünftig zuhalten..

Losbringen wird auch schwer sein, wenn du Sie aus dem Teich gerettet hast.

Gruss


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hi Gaskarpfen

ab Mittwoch soll es nachts vielerorts frostig werden (bei mir gabs die Woche schon -3 Grad, die Fische sind schon alle ziemlich träge da das Wasser seit der Frostnacht nur noch die 8 Grad hat). Da bleibt nicht mehr viel Zeit die Fische wieder rauszuholen wenn sie denn überhaupt noch leben (Flösselaal  (Erpetoichthys calabaricus) und Oscar (Astronotus ocellatus) vertragen es nur kurzzeitig 15-16 Grad Wassertempertur. 

MfG Frank


----------



## samorai (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Ja Angelika!
Ist heute nicht der einzige Hilfe-Thead, der andere heißt "Goldfische sterben" oder so. Zuerst wird die Eselei oder Dummheit gemacht und dann wird erst nachgefragt. Obwohl es anders herum bestimmt besser für Mensch und Tier währ, eigentlich nur für das Tier bzw. den Fisch.

LG Ron!


----------



## mitch (6. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo,

der Übersicht halber hab ich mir mal die Mühe gemacht um was für Fische es sich überhaupt handelt.

2 x http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gefleckter_Knochenhecht

1 x http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flösselaal

6 x http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pfauenaugenbuntbarsch


@Gaskarpfen: Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist besser (fürs nächste mal)

kannst du uns mal ein Bild von deinem Teich zeigen   

und wie groß sind deine und die neuen Fische? 

Teichheizung - für welche Fische (Goldfische, Orfen, Rotaugen, __ Sonnenbarsche (10), __ Schuppenkarpfen (3), 1 __ Sterlet ) 


das waren erstmal meine Fragen und nun mein Vorschlag:

  Schleppnetz / Reuse


----------



## pema (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo,
ich will ja nicht schlechtes sagen, aber wie unwissend kann man denn sein, wenn man sich Aquarienfische für seinen Teich schenken läßt
Von den bösen  Eindringlingen kenne ich nur den Pfauenaugenbuntbarsch. Ein wirklich toller Aquariumfisch. Es tut mir in der Seele leid, wenn ich weiß, dass er demnächst erfrieren wird Ich hatte einige in einem großen Warmwasserbecken und bei der Auflösung habe ich ohne Probleme einen dankbaren Abnehmer gefunden. 
Meine Güte: versuch gefälligst die Fische wieder heraus zu bekommen...und zwar nicht deshalb, weil sie ggf. deine anderen Fische auffressen könnten, sondern weil sie sonst sterben.
Man kann doch nicht einfach Fische in seinen Teich kippen und dann feststellen, dass sie a) __ Raubfische sind und b) Warmwasserfische sind
petra


----------



## Gaskarpfen (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Guten Abend,
@samorai; ich hatte niemals vor alle Fische welche sich in meinem Teich befinden sterben zu lassen. Meine Idee war "lediglich", die Teichheizung im Winter abzuschalten, damit die eingebrachten Fische den Winter nicht überstehen. Dies habe ich aber wieder verworfen, da es moralisch nicht vertretbar ist und die Fische für meine Dummheit wie gesagt nichts können.
@mitch; die Teichheizung erwärmt im Winter an einer Stelle den Teich, an der eine Art künstlicher Bachlauf in den Teich fließt. Damit kann freilich nicht der ganze Teich erwärmt werden, aber mir ist im Winter mehrmals aufgefallen, dass sich die Fische an dieser Stelle sammeln. Die beiden __ Knochenhechte sind so etwa 35-40cm lang.

Ich habe heute den Freund, der mir die Fische geschenkt hat, telefonisch erreichen können. Er hat gemeint, dass besonders die Knochenhechte typische Teichfische seien und ihre Pflege problemlos wäre. Er hat gemeint, er wüsste gar nicht, was an den Fischen so schlimm sein sollte (außer ihrer Größe) und er sie nicht mehr gebrauchen könnte, aber er wird mir am Mittwoch helfen, die Fische wieder herauszufangen, soweit möglich. Ich werde morgen abend mal unseren örtlichen Zoohändler anrufen und ihn fragen, ob er die Fische nehmen würde. Jedenfalls muss mindestens einer von den Knochenhechten noch leben, ich habe ihn heute nämlich in der Nähe des Schilfs gesehen. 

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Hilfe,
Gaskarpfen

Ach so, übrigens hat der Freund die Fische zusammen in einem 250l Becken gehältert. Er hat mir die Tiere überlassen, da die Tiere ihm zu groß wurden. Er wird sich die selben Arten jetzt leider noch einmal in klein kaufen.


----------



## lotta (7. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Gaskarpfen


> Ach so, übrigens hat der Freund die Fische zusammen in einem 250l Becken gehältert. Er hat mir die Tiere überlassen, da die Tiere ihm zu groß wurden. Er wird sich die selben Arten jetzt leider noch einmal in klein kaufen.


, 
Na dann lass deinen Freund doch mal diese hier geposteten Antworten lesen 
und bestärke ihn eher darin, 
sich über einen wirklich geeigneten Besatz, für sein AQ zu informieren.
Sonst seid ihr ja in wenigen Jahren, wieder am selben Punkt angelangt


----------



## Patrick K (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo Gas Karpfen 

Er hat gemeint, dass besonders die Knochenhechte typische Teichfische seien und ihre Pflege problemlos wäre.

nun frag ich mich ,warum sich die Leute hier aufregen , da ja laut Aussage scheibar in jedem zweiten Teich einige dieser __ Hechte gehalten werden 

Ich denke das du der einzige, von den 19 258 Mitgliedern, in diesem Forum, der solche Tiere im Teich hat

Gruss Obs der nur Koi im Pool hat (zum Glück)


----------



## Alfii147 (8. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo,

wie schon im ersten Post gesagt, wäre der Knochenhecht ein Kandidat der den Winter, auch wenn er davor nur Aquarien kennengelernt hat überleben würde. Der Rest wird drauf gehen!
Standart 240 L Becken, mit einer B von 40 cm sind ja ein Witz, adulte Oskar können die 40-45 Cm erreichen, drehen fällt dort schwer. Belehren hilft hier nicht, seie aber DU bitte nicht wieder so Doof und nimm Sie Ihm ab!

Gruss


----------



## andreas w. (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

He, so ähnlich war auch meine erste Idee, wie sieht´s bei Dir mit einem Schleppnetz aus? Besteht die Möglichkeit so ein Ding sinnvoll einzusetzen oder ist da zu viel Grünzeug im Weg? Angeln macht glaube ich bei Deinem Teich keinen wirklichen Sinn, Du fängst alles außer das was Du willst .

Gruß Andreas.


----------



## andreas w. (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Ups - da waren ja noch zwei Seiten  hätt ich mal fertig lesen sollen. Naja jetzt stehts drin und ich hoffe, die Geschichte geht gut aus.

Schönen Sonntag - Andreas.


----------



## Hagalaz (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Also ich hoffe mal du bekommst alle Fische raus den selbst der Knochenhecht schafft es definitiv nicht in unseren Breiten zu überleben! 
Und deinem Freund solltest du sowas von in den A**** tretten für seine Dummheit, entschudlige aber anderst kann man das nicht sagen!


----------



## Gaskarpfen (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hallo zusammen,
mir ist es Mitte Oktober gelungen, die Pfauenaugen-Buntbarsche und __ Knochenhechte mittels Reuse aus dem Teich zu fischen. Entschuldigung, dass ich das erst jetzt melde. Ich musste meinen Freund förmlich zwingen, die acht Tiere zurückzunehmen. Nur den __ Aal habe ich nicht herausbekommen . Ich habe jetzt eine kleine Teichheizung über den Winter am Teich angeschlossen, reicht zwar nicht um 20.000 Liter zu beheizen, und frisst eine Menge Energie, aber immerhin besteht für den Flösselaal so noch eine Chance, die kalte Jahreszeit zu überstehen. Ich hoffe, dass der Gute es übersteht.

Gruß,
Gaskarpfen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (10. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie bekomme ich unliebsame Fiche wieder aus dem Teich?*

Hi Gaskarpfen,

der Flösselaal hätte nur dann ne Change gehabt wenn das Wasser im Teich seit September dauerhaft bei mindestens 20 Grad gelegen hätte. Bis 15 Grad verträgt er nur wenige Tage, Wassertemperaturen deutlich unter 15 Grad sind tödlich für Flössler
(diese lebenden Fossile  kommen schließlich alle aus dem tropischen Afrika)

MfG Frank


----------

